# XM Gets Harley.



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/050725/dcm006a.html?.v=1


> XM Satellite Radio, the nation's leading provider of satellite radio with more than 4.4 million subscribers, has entered the motorcycle market with Harley-Davidson's exclusive 2006 FLHTCUSE Screamin' Eagle Ultra Classic Electra Glide, the first ever motorcycle model equipped with a standard XM Satellite Radio. The XM Radio is a standard feature on the Screamin' Eagle Ultra's Advanced Audio System by Harmon/Kardon. In addition, XM Satellite Radio can be added as an accessory feature to the Advanced Audio System found standard on Harley-Davidson's 2006 FLHX, FLHTC, FLTR and FLHTCU models, giving Harley touring riders the freedom to cruise commercial free from coast to coast.


----------

